# PB's Guide Service (bear pic)



## Dyrewulf (Jul 6, 2011)

I decided last spring to (finally) go on a guided hunt with my father and best friend. After, oh, 30 years of wanting to, and either not having the funds, or not having the time.

We chose PB's Guide Service in northern Maine, since my father had hunted there at least 3-4 previous years, and as my notoriously hard to please father said "It ain't fancy, but they get the bears..." 







I ended up, on Wednesday, with a 181# sow: I thought 'hey, at least it's not tiny,' until the check-in station showed me that the average bear in Maine is 120#, then I felt a wee bit better about it. 






Thinking about hunting bear in North Georgia: I have 1 week off every 5 weeks on my rotations right now, just not the contacts to know where to go (yet) or specifics, but I'm working on doing my homework now.

Niko


----------



## DMH (Jul 6, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking what does a hunt like that run for. Just the hunt not transportation, etc.  That is a nice bear congrats.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 6, 2011)

PB's is by the week, with week 1 being most expensive, around $1,800, and week 4 the least expensive at around $1,500.  We chose week 3, trying to skip the crowd and the bugs, and it worked out fine.  I think we paid $1,675 for the hunt, which was all food, lodging, all transportation to and from the baits and the guide. We tipped the guides, skinner and cook at the end too.  

Paul (the owner) guided myself and my best friend himself, and he was a riot.  Three speech impediments, one apparently from birth, bad adnoids, and the third from growing up in the heart of Maine, so his stories of hunting partridges were 'we w' huntin' pawtwidges and one gwabbed a coyote and fwew off w'it'  all with a big grin.  

Other costs: there is a 'truck fee' to get into North Maine Woods, I don't remember what that was, but I think it was around $20-30, and we all had to sign in and out, and then there is the hunting license, which all told was just under $200 if I remember correctly.  So, really, around $2,500 for everything except getting the bear mounted, which ran me another $750 or so. (Haven't got it back yet, it's at my father's in Ohio.)


----------



## big cheez (Jul 6, 2011)

i went on a hunt in 2009 with PBs guide service, had a blast, killed a bear, and seen 9 bears on stand, like you said he has got the bears, caint wait until i can go back again


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 7, 2011)

If I can swing it, I'll be heading back Fall 2012.  Paul said even-numbered years the bears are bigger in his area.


----------



## big cheez (Jul 10, 2011)

thats funny he told you that, he told us that they were bigger on the odd yesrs..........


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 10, 2011)

big cheez said:


> thats funny he told you that, he told us that they were bigger on the odd yesrs..........


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 12, 2011)

big cheez said:


> thats funny he told you that, he told us that they were bigger on the odd yesrs..........




You could be right, my memory is terrible when it comes to things like that.


----------

